# Meat



## Joey78 (Aug 3, 2017)

I have searched the past threads and haven't seen anything on this. 
How long would you say meat is good in the freezer? I freeze my deer meat in bags with water to prevent freezer burn but how long would you say it's good for?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Larger cuts are good for up to a year and ground meats about half that long.
I don't like to leave it much longer than 6 months when possible.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Meat properly sealed in vacuum bags last at least a couple of years. You just have to be sure you have a very good seal on the bag, I always double seal.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with the last statement. If not freezer burned, 2 years or more


----------



## Joey78 (Aug 3, 2017)

I need to get a vacuum for putting my meat up but that is why I froze it in water that way no air could get to the meat. I have eaten it up to 2 years with no problems but just not sure if I should go past that.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I still have some pork from 2014 I have no problems eating. Chickens in the deep freeze from the summer before last, no big deal to me lol


----------



## royB (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm not suggesting its safe or that anyone should, but when I left the farm I had a freezer almost full of whole chickens that were vacuum sealed. The last ones were over 3 yrs old by the time I ate them. They were all still completely sealed with no frost in the pkg so I figured why not.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Frozen food, technically speaking, is safe indefinitely. 

How it is packaged and how fast it freezes are two of the biggies concerning quality over time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The meat will still be "edible", but it starts to lose flavor and texture when kept too long.

https://www.foodsafety.gov/keep/charts/storagetimes.html



> The guidelines for freezer storage are for *quality* only.
> Frozen foods remain safe indefinitely.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I just finished some chili made with ground meat from 2014.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I’m sure someone, not mentioning any names, will googlefu us up some links on a salt water ice bath before heading to the freezer.


----------

